# Netgear FA120 EOL????



## dishdudes

Looks like the Netgear USB adapter is EOL. Will drivers for other adapters be added in the future or will this hobby start to slow down?

Anyone got any suppliers to pick a few up?


----------



## Gunnyman

its not just that adapter
the reason we pushed so hard for them in the beginning was they were everywhere.
as long as you use the ones on tivo.com's recommended list and none of the ones that say 7.xx software required all is well.
I have never had an FA120 NOT work.


----------



## dishdudes

Thanks Gunny.. Anyone got any recommended models/sites to pick a few up?


----------



## Gunnyman

http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv2183.htm?


----------



## dishdudes

Gunnyman said:


> http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv2183.htm?


So any of these below will work fine..???

3Com 3C460B

Belkin F5D5050

D-Link DUB-E100

D-Link DSB-650TX

Hawking UF100

Hawking UF200

Linksys USB100M

Linksys USB200M Ver. 1- To distinguish between Ver. 1 and Ver. 2, look on the side of the carton beneath the Package Contents listing. Ver. 1 has an image of an orange and white CD-ROM. Ver. 2 has no image of a CD-ROM.On the label on the adapter itself, Ver. 1 shows no version number; Ver. 2 shows "Ver. 2".

Linksys USB200M Ver. 2 To distinguish between Ver. 1 and Ver. 2, look on the side of the carton beneath the Package Contents listing. Ver. 2 has no image of a CD-ROM and shows "Ver. 2". TiVo Software Version 7.2.2 or later required.

Microsoft MN-110

NETGEAR FA101

NETGEAR FA120

Siemens SS1001

SMC SMC2208

Anyone try the SMC adapter yet?


----------



## Gunnyman

I recall reading that the 100TX won't work with USB 2.0 drivers.


----------



## T1V0

There's a couple FA120s available on EBay right now.


----------



## classicsat

Of that list, I belive only the D-link DUB-E100 (HW-A1), Hawking UF200 (there is a clone of it that is supposed to work), Linksys USB200M, and Netgear FA120 are USB 2.0. Nearly any Ax8817x chipset based adapter should work.


----------



## kenr

classicsat said:


> Of that list, I belive only the D-link DUB-E100 (HW-A1), Hawking UF200 (there is a clone of it that is supposed to work), Linksys USB200M, and Netgear FA120 are USB 2.0. Nearly any Ax8817x chipset based adapter should work.


I just bought some DUB-E100s from Tweeter. They were hardware rev A4 and they work fine with a hacked DVR40. Other threads indicate the newest DUB-E100, hardware rev B1 will not work.


----------



## Willy

> I have never had an FA120 NOT work.


So it looks the FA120 is the adapter to get in terms of plug and play and ease of use. I will check ebay since it looks like it's hard to find. Thanks.


----------



## Jedis

Just spent about an hour looking -- everywhere is OOS on the FA120. I found a couple sites that wanted $35+ for one, but they looked shady.

eBay looks like the best bet.


----------



## sjmaye

Jedis said:


> Just spent about an hour looking -- everywhere is OOS on the FA120. I found a couple sites that wanted $35+ for one, but they looked shady.
> 
> eBay looks like the best bet.


I have been doing the same thing for the past week. I even had one ordered only to get a cancellation of order several days later due to lack of stock.

I was looking at the D-Link DUB-E100, but it has to be a certain version which is kind of hard to do when ordering over the internet.

*What make and model is the next best bet for trouble free startup for the HR10-250? (with the least chance of problems) *


----------



## removablebrain

I have 3 of the Belkin F5D5050 which work just fine. I think I got these for under $20 each.


----------



## sjmaye

removablebrain said:


> I have 3 of the Belkin F5D5050 which work just fine. I think I got these for under $20 each.


This one works with the HR10-250? It appears to be a USB 1.1 model. Any issues with the drivers?


----------



## mr.unnatural

I've been searching the web for info on the F5D5050 and all I can find is that it's a USB 10/100 ethernet adapter. I can't find anything that specifies that it works with USB 2.0, only that it requires a free USB port. I'd also like to know if anyone can confirm that this is a USB 2.0 adapter.


----------



## rpdre1

The F5D5050 uses the Pegasus chipset... I'm 100% sure it's a USB1.1 device.

Guys, go ahead & buy one of these:
USB200M version 2 (yes, version 2),
Airlink-101 AGIGAUSB
Airlink-101 ASOHOUSB
and then PM me for a script to put on your Zipper Tools CD.

I havent posted it publicly yet because I have a seperate scripts for 6.2 and 3.1.5f and I've been wanting to merge them into one... sorry for not getting around to it.


----------



## rbautch

rpdre1 said:


> The F5D5050 uses the Pegasus chipset... I'm 100% sure it's a USB1.1 device.
> 
> Guys, go ahead & buy one of these:
> USB200M version 2 (yes, version 2),
> Airlink-101 AGIGAUSB
> Airlink-101 ASOHOUSB
> and then PM me for a script to put on your Zipper Tools CD.
> 
> I havent posted it publicly yet because I have a seperate scripts for 6.2 and 3.1.5f and I've been wanting to merge them into one... sorry for not getting around to it.


The Zipper already supporst 3.1.5f. What's up?


----------



## rpdre1

rbautch said:


> The Zipper already supporst 3.1.5f. What's up?


Yea but it still doesn't install the backport drivers until tweak.sh, it only insmods the stock drivers with 3.1.5f.

(In case anybody else is reading this, you have to run tweak.sh over telnet, but you won't be able to connect in the first place unless you have a FA120,USB200M Version 1, or other stock-tivo-driver-compatible adapter.)

The only difference between the 3.1.5f and 6.2 scripts is that the 3.1.5f version skips the usb.map step.

I've been meaning to read through zipper.sh to "borrow" how you determine if it's a HR10 or not.

My script is very simple, so that's probably the most complex thing that's gonna be in it when I add it.


----------



## mr.unnatural

> The F5D5050 uses the Pegasus chipset... I'm 100% sure it's a USB1.1 device.


That's interesting because it turned up when I searched for ax8817x ethernet adapters.


----------



## kdebello

rpdre1 said:


> The F5D5050 uses the Pegasus chipset... I'm 100% sure it's a USB1.1 device.
> 
> Guys, go ahead & buy one of these:
> USB200M version 2 (yes, version 2),
> 
> and then PM me for a script to put on your Zipper Tools CD.
> 
> I havent posted it publicly yet because I have a seperate scripts for 6.2 and 3.1.5f and I've been wanting to merge them into one... sorry for not getting around to it.


Is the script available? I sent a PM yesterday but havent heard anything. I hate to be a pain, but I REALLY need to get this working. MY pregnant wife is home with our 18 month old and I'm going to be in big trouble if I'm not up and running soon. LOL

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## kewashi

Well I'm convinced after searching for hours that online purchases for a USB 2 device that will work with a tivo hack project isn't in the cards. For a good laugh, I found a site that has the Netgear FA120 in stock and they are selling them for $122 bucks a pop. No joking... Just do a google for netgear fa120 and pricegrabber and you'll see what I mean. So now I have an idea and a question.

My idea is... can I upload a new driver to my already hacked and working Tivo for the Linksys USB200M Version 2 and then swap out my Version 1 with the new Version 2 and reboot? Then use the trusty Version 1 to hack my second Tivo? Any reason why this won't work?

My question is... Where can I get a driver for the new Version 2 Linksys USB200M that works on the DTivo? I assume the script referred to above has this driver?


----------



## rpdre1

kdebello said:


> Is the script available? I sent a PM yesterday but havent heard anything. I hate to be a pain, but I REALLY need to get this working. MY pregnant wife is home with our 18 month old and I'm going to be in big trouble if I'm not up and running soon. LOL
> 
> Thanks,
> Kevin


Sorry about that; I replied to your PM.



kewashi said:


> Well I'm convinced after searching for hours that online purchases for a USB 2 device that will work with a tivo hack project isn't in the cards. For a good laugh, I found a site that has the Netgear FA120 in stock and they are selling them for $122 bucks a pop. No joking... Just do a google for netgear fa120 and pricegrabber and you'll see what I mean. So now I have an idea and a question.
> 
> My idea is... can I upload a new driver to my already hacked and working Tivo for the Linksys USB200M Version 2 and then swap out my Version 1 with the new Version 2 and reboot? Then use the trusty Version 1 to hack my second Tivo? Any reason why this won't work?
> 
> My question is... Where can I get a driver for the new Version 2 Linksys USB200M that works on the DTivo? I assume the script referred to above has this driver?


Yea just use the V1 to connect the first time and when you run tweak.sh (part of the Zipper process... its in the Zipper instructions) say yes to USB2.0 drivers.

You can use your V2 from then on.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

The Xterasys XN-121 is another USB 2.0 adapter that will work.


----------



## kenr

kewashi said:


> Well I'm convinced after searching for hours that online purchases for a USB 2 device that will work with a tivo hack project isn't in the cards. For a good laugh, I found a site that has the Netgear FA120 in stock and they are selling them for $122 bucks a pop. No joking... Just do a google for netgear fa120 and pricegrabber and you'll see what I mean. So now I have an idea and a question.
> 
> My idea is... can I upload a new driver to my already hacked and working Tivo for the Linksys USB200M Version 2 and then swap out my Version 1 with the new Version 2 and reboot? Then use the trusty Version 1 to hack my second Tivo? Any reason why this won't work?
> 
> My question is... Where can I get a driver for the new Version 2 Linksys USB200M that works on the DTivo? I assume the script referred to above has this driver?


Why aren't you buying the adapter someone referenced just a few posts back, only $9.90 plus shipping. http://shop1.outpost.com/product/4415696


----------



## ers26

Hi all,

Not to beat a dead horse but before I go ahead and order the network adapters, I just wanted to make sure that the Airlink-101 AGIGAUSB or the Airlink-101 ASOHOUSB will work as an alternative to the Netgear FA120? I am kind of confused by the information in this thread.

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## JamieP

ers26 said:


> Not to beat a dead horse but before I go ahead and order the network adapters, I just wanted to make sure that the Airlink-101 AGIGAUSB or the Airlink-101 ASOHOUSB will work as an alternative to the Netgear FA120? I am kind of confused by the information in this thread.


The ASOHOUSB is a supported device under 7.2.2 or later. It's listed here as *ASIX AX88772*. 
The AGIGAUSB is not supported by the tivo drivers. 
Neither is supported with the stock drivers in tivo software versions below 7.2.2.

If you have a hacked tivo and are capable of installing new drivers, both adapters are supported by the "backport" drivers available on DDB.


----------



## ers26

JamieP said:


> The ASOHOUSB is a supported device under 7.2.2 or later. It's listed here as *ASIX AX88772*.
> The AGIGAUSB is not supported by the tivo drivers.
> Neither is supported with the stock drivers in tivo software versions below 7.2.2.
> 
> If you have a hacked tivo and are capable of installing new drivers, both adapters are supported by the "backport" drivers available on DDB.


 Sorry for the really newbie question but, if I am installing the Zipper for the first time on a Series 2 DirecTivo running 6.2, will I be able to use the ASOHOUSB?

Thanks for the help,

Ed


----------



## rbautch

ers26 said:


> Sorry for the really newbie question but, if I am installing the Zipper for the first time on a Series 2 DirecTivo running 6.2, will I be able to use the ASOHOUSB?
> 
> Thanks for the help,
> 
> Ed


No.


----------



## ForrestB

There's a used Netgear FA120 adapter on ebay now - it's currently at $61 and there are 21 hours until the end of the auction. Do I hear $100?


----------



## sjmaye

ForrestB said:


> There's a used Netgear FA120 adapter on ebay now - it's currently at $61 and there are 21 hours until the end of the auction. Do I hear $100?


I guess I was lucky. I managed to get one off ebay the other day for $37. I just wanted to have the best chance for success and to move on with the zipper.

Hopefully in time we will have support for additional usb ethernet adapters.


----------



## dishdudes

After reading through some of these posts I get the impression that the Airlink-101 AGIGAUSB will work after you say yes to the USB 2.0 drivers when running the tweak.sh. So ideally you can slap in a FA-120 then run the tweak, finish up then come up with an Airlink-101 AGIGAUSB and all is good?


----------



## rbautch

dishdudes said:


> After reading through some of these posts I get the impression that the Airlink-101 AGIGAUSB will work after you say yes to the USB 2.0 drivers when running the tweak.sh. So ideally you can slap in a FA-120 then run the tweak, finish up then come up with an Airlink-101 AGIGAUSB and all is good?


Yes.


----------



## sjmaye

Quote:
Originally Posted by dishdudes
After reading through some of these posts I get the impression that the Airlink-101 AGIGAUSB will work after you say yes to the USB 2.0 drivers when running the tweak.sh. So ideally you can slap in a FA-120 then run the tweak, finish up then come up with an Airlink-101 AGIGAUSB and all is good?



rbautch said:


> Yes.


Is this true for an HR10-250?


----------



## rbautch

sjmaye said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by dishdudes
> After reading through some of these posts I get the impression that the Airlink-101 AGIGAUSB will work after you say yes to the USB 2.0 drivers when running the tweak.sh. So ideally you can slap in a FA-120 then run the tweak, finish up then come up with an Airlink-101 AGIGAUSB and all is good?
> 
> Is this true for an HR10-250?


No. See here.


----------



## tall1

I have 3 HDTivos that use the 3 FA120's I own (wow, wish I woulda bought more of these at $12.95). I have a zippered HDVR2 with no network adapter. Can I simply order an Airlink-101 AGIGAUSB, plug it in to the HDVR2 and it will work?


----------



## rpdre1

You have to put my script (PM me for it, include your AIM screen name... I hate going back and forth with PMs) on your Zipper Tools CD and run it after you zipper.sh.

My script installs the USB2.0 backport drivers *while the Tivo drive is still in your PC* and replaces the stock usb.map with a usb.map that has entries for:

Linksys USB200M Version 2
Airlink-101 AGIGAUSB
Airlink-101 ASOHOUSB

The Zipper only adds an entry for USB200MV2 in usb.map (not the Airlinks) when you run tweak.sh.

You'll be able to use that Airlink after you use my script.

You can also skip using my script, and use a FA120 temporarily to run tweak.sh the first time (make sure to say yes to USB2.0 drivers) and then replace /etc/hotplug/usb.map (with the one in this zip file, replace usb.map before you reboot from tweak.sh.)


----------



## dishdudes

So does your USB Map allow use of the Airlink adapters as well as the FA-120?

Also do you have to turn on jumbo frames to make these work well? I have a few 100MB machines still around.


----------



## cheer

dishdudes said:


> Also do you have to turn on jumbo frames to make these work well? I have a few 100MB machines still around.


No, they work just fine without jumbo frames; it's just that you can get even better performance with jumbo frames.


----------



## tall1

cheer said:


> No, they work just fine without jumbo frames; it's just that you can get even better performance with jumbo frames.


But you have to have a Gigabit router to use jumbo frames, correct?


----------



## dishdudes

Yeah I'm thinking if you turn on Jumbo Frames all devices on the network including the router must support them.


----------



## JamieP

dishdudes said:


> Yeah I'm thinking if you turn on Jumbo Frames all devices on the network including the router must support them.


That's the conventional wisdom, but I've found it not to be true. I have a mixed network of gigabit+jumbo,100baseT and 802.11g devices. All the gige devices have the MTU set to 9000 and they can communicate fine with my linksys router and other low speed devices that have a 1500 mtu. I'm assuming pmtu discovery is what allows this to work.


----------



## pableaux

You can get a refurb FA120 for $19.99 + $2.99 shipping on Ebay. I just bought one from this auction for myself. I've been looking around for one for a few weeks & was about to give up & buy an alternative adapter when this auction happened to show up. 

Here's the Ebay item number (sorry, I'm too new for the mods to allow me to use an actual hyperlink): 140019964194


----------



## Jedis

I've been looking for two weeks and couldn't even find the refurbs on eBay.

I finally found a place that has them in stock, at a decent price. Acortech has them for $29. It was $9 shipping. Insurance was 50¢. Netgear FA120

Now, I was dismayed that the pic shows an internal card and some of the description is not correct. However, I found on their site that they just redesigned it and to not buy items based on the description/picture. The item name was correct though. I did some research and they have good ratings/reviews, so it's not a fly by night operation.

It came today and I did end up getting the correct item, the FA120. The plastic was covered in dust, so I'm assuming they've had them sitting around for awhile. The item is new.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## ers26

pableaux said:


> You can get a refurb FA120 for $19.99 + $2.99 shipping on Ebay. I just bought one from this auction for myself. I've been looking around for one for a few weeks & was about to give up & buy an alternative adapter when this auction happened to show up.
> 
> Here's the Ebay item number (sorry, I'm too new for the mods to allow me to use an actual hyperlink): 140019964194


Thanks! I just picked up 3 of these myself. Only 7 left on this auction for the $19.99 price.

Here is the direct link to the item...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Netgear-FA120-U...ryZ11182QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ed


----------



## Dirac

Thanks for the link! I got one more for my soon-to-be second HR10-250. (I was tempted to get "extras" but I want to make sure everyone who needs one can get one.)


----------



## Willy

Available again on ebay


----------



## removablebrain

rpdre1 said:


> You can also skip using my script, and use a FA120 temporarily to run tweak.sh the first time (make sure to say yes to USB2.0 drivers) and then replace /etc/hotplug/usb.map (with the one in this one, replace usb.map before you reboot from tweak.sh.)


I followed these instructions above with no luck. The Airlink shows as powered, but that's where it ends. I swapped the Airlink out with my Belkin 1.1 adapter and I am able to telnet, twp, etc...

Any additional advice to get these working?

Thanks.

update: this adapter worked fine when disconnected from my gigabit switch and plugged directly into the router.


----------



## dlmcmurr

Willy said:


> Available again on ebay


I can't believe I just saw as USED FA120 on eBay go for $96 + $8 shipping!! And another one is up to $66 with 26 hours to go. I think I'll sell all three of mine at that price and find something else to use later. WOW. And I thought $24 each for the 2 NEW ones I bought about 2 months ago was a little high.

Dave


----------



## dishdudes

removablebrain said:


> I followed these instructions above with no luck. The Airlink shows as powered, but that's where it ends. I swapped the Airlink out with my Belkin 1.1 adapter and I am able to telnet, twp, etc...
> 
> Any additional advice to get these working?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> update: this adapter worked fine when disconnected from my gigabit switch and plugged directly into the router.


So you are saying the Airlink actually worked but wouldnt talk to your gigabit switch? What model switch do you have?


----------



## Brillian1080p

After all of the time I spent upgrading my HR10-250, and the hundrds of posts I read, I was almost desperate enough to bid higher than my top price of $71.00 for the FA120.

After I bid it I was hoping someone else would bid higher. I searched for days using every search engine I could find, digging through page after page.

I did the same thing the other guy did and placed an order only to find out days later they were out of stock.

That adapter better work or I'm going to blow a gasket!


----------



## sjmaye

ers26 said:


> Thanks! I just picked up 3 of these myself. Only 7 left on this auction for the $19.99 price.
> 
> Here is the direct link to the item...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Netgear-FA120-U...ryZ11182QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Ed


Got 2 before the auction ended. Thanks for the post!


----------



## removablebrain

dishdudes said:


> So you are saying the Airlink actually worked but wouldnt talk to your gigabit switch? What model switch do you have?


I have a Dell PowerConnect 2708. The adapter worked fine when connect from a PC to the switch, but I could not get an IP when connected to the Tivos (I tried an HDVR2 & a Samsung SIRS4040R). Aside from my router, my home network is a gigabit with cat6 runs and multiple PowerConnect switches.

Any ansight to make these work would be appreciated!


----------



## JamieP

removablebrain said:


> I have a Dell PowerConnect 2708. The adapter worked fine when connect from a PC to the switch, but I could not get an IP when connected to the Tivos (I tried an HDVR2 & a Samsung SIRS4040R). Aside from my router, my home network is a gigabit with cat6 runs and multiple PowerConnect switches.
> 
> Any ansight to make these work would be appreciated!


Works fine for me with smc 8505/8508 gigabit switches. Network debugging generally requires a serial console connection. If you have that, we can work through some troubleshooting steps via PM.


----------



## bnm81002

rpdre1 said:


> The F5D5050 uses the Pegasus chipset... I'm 100% sure it's a USB1.1 device.
> 
> Guys, go ahead & buy one of these:
> USB200M version 2 (yes, version 2),
> Airlink-101 AGIGAUSB
> Airlink-101 ASOHOUSB
> and then PM me for a script to put on your Zipper Tools CD.
> 
> I havent posted it publicly yet because I have a seperate scripts for 6.2 and 3.1.5f and I've been wanting to merge them into one... sorry for not getting around to it.


does the Airlink-101 ASOHOUSB ever go on sale at outpost . com? also, I see that the AGIGAUSB adapter is a Notebook adapter, can it be connected to a PC as well? thanks


----------



## Brillian1080p

Airlink Gigabit Fast Ethernet USB 2.0 Adapter. Add Gigabit to any PC or Notebook Quick & Easy Installation.

Where's my same day shipping???


----------



## rpdre1

If you are going to buy from Outpost, I recommend you get the Airlink AGIGAUSB because:

1. it's cheaper (the ASOHOUSB is $12, the AGIGAUSB is $9)
2. the AGIGAUSB works fine as a 100mbps adapter, so you don't _need_ a gigabit switch/router/etc to use it. just plug it in.

P.S.

You don't need my script anymore, rbautch updated The Zipper today to install the USB2.0 backport drivers when your Tivo drive is in your PC.

So you can use a Linksys USB200M v2, Airlink AGIGAUSB, Airlink ASOHOUSB, etc as soon as you run zipper.sh:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4296536&&#post4296536



rbautch said:


> I posted Version 1.7 of the Zipper. Here are the changes:
> 
> 1. Now invoking the network script differently to make sure it gets run only once when the tivo boots for the first time. Previously, it was run from the author file, and depended on the enhancement script to sed it out of there, which occasionally didnt work for some users.
> 
> 2. Now installing backported drivers from the Zipper script while the drive is still in the PC. This should open up the list of compatible adapters that work right out of the box to include the Linksys USB200M Version 2, Airlink ASOHOUSB, and Airlink AGIGAUSB. Special thanks to JamieP who did the real work of backporting the drivers, and generously giving permission to use them here. Also thanks to rpdre1 for pestering me to do this, and contributing some code.
> 
> Lets consider this a beta until I have a chance to fully test some of the tweaks I made after initial testing yesterday.


dowload the new tools_disk.zip from http://mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html

to answer your question, yes it works fine connected to a PC, notebook, tivo, etc.


----------



## bnm81002

rpdre1 said:


> If you are going to buy from Outpost, I recommend you get the Airlink AGIGAUSB because:
> 
> 1. it's cheaper (the ASOHOUSB is $12, the AGIGAUSB is $9)
> 2. the AGIGAUSB works fine as a 100mbps adapter, so you don't _need_ a gigabit switch/router/etc to use it. just plug it in.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> You don't need my script anymore, rbautch updated The Zipper today to install the USB2.0 backport drivers when your Tivo drive is in your PC.
> 
> So you can use a Linksys USB200M v2, Airlink AGIGAUSB, Airlink ASOHOUSB, etc as soon as you run zipper.sh:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4296536&&#post4296536
> 
> dowload the new tools_disk.zip from http://mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html
> 
> to answer your question, yes it works fine connected to a PC, notebook, tivo, etc.


thanks "rpdre 1"
I had seen the new Zipper update to 1.7, got everything ready, just waiting for Outpost to have the Seagate 400GB on sale again before I Zipper both my units  
have the Airlink adapters ever been on sale at Outpost?


----------



## m7a4r3k

kenr said:


> I just bought some DUB-E100s from Tweeter. They were hardware rev A4 and they work fine with a hacked DVR40. Other threads indicate the newest DUB-E100, hardware rev B1 will not work.


You know the quote - This information would have been great two weeks ago? Anyone want to buy a version B1 DUB-E100? Cheap...

I couldn't get it to work...


----------



## m7a4r3k

I just found the Netgear FA120. The price is 25.00 + shipping.

I haven't posted enough to pass so no link.

Search for payhalf and they are showing the FA120 in stock.


----------



## Brillian1080p

Be careful about payhalf. A week ago I thought they had one in stock too. I ordered it, they charged my card, I called to see how many they had to help out here and the Lady told me they are behind on the website. In fact they didn't have any.

I spent the next few days searching. I called every site that still offered the FA120 and none had one.


----------



## kenr

m7a4r3k said:


> I just found the Netgear FA120. The price is 25.00 + shipping.
> 
> I haven't posted enough to pass so no link.
> 
> Search for payhalf and they are showing the FA120 in stock.


I believe this might be the link the poster wanted to provide.

http://www.payhalf.com/product/56/64/27710


----------



## Brillian1080p

I just received this,

"Dear, Brad
This email is to notify you that unfortunately our inventory for the 

products you ordered was low and it ended just before we received

your order. 

We sincerely apologize for this inconvenience. 

A refund has been issued to your card or paypal account. 

If you have any questions please reply to this email 

or call us at (866) 517-9503. 

Thank you for your business.

Kindest Regards,

Payhalf Customer Service"

I suggest anyone call before tying up funds for an item that's not available.

Yes, the site shows in stock. I'm trying to save you the days of frustration I went through on this.

Not all websites have accurate live in stock data. I called a guy in Washington who's site said it had 20 of these.

He had none and thanked me for pointing it out.


----------



## tall1

m7a4r3k said:


> I just found the Netgear FA120. The price is 25.00 + shipping.
> 
> I haven't posted enough to pass so no link.
> 
> Search for payhalf and they are showing the FA120 in stock.


Don't waste your time and money on the FA120's. See rpdre1's post above. For $9.99 you can get the airlink and they work with HR10's too.


----------



## m7a4r3k

I was reading posts that the Airlink was problematic...I initially picked one up at Fry's and took it back because they weren't going to work.

I'm trying to do the Hughs 40. I can't get the stupid thing to work with PTVNet. It freezes on the Powering Up screen. I let it sit for 20 minutes not luck. I got it to work with the Instant Cake only but I can't get it to work when I start the build with PTVnet. (Directv 6.2)

I'm going to try a new WD40 for kicks to see if its the software or drive causing problems.


----------



## m7a4r3k

kenr said:


> I believe this might be the link the poster wanted to provide.


That was the link - thank you and disregard that link. Payhalf - what a joke. I called when I placed the order and the brainiac said, "Oh yes, we have 80 in stock." I read these posts since then and called back just now - This rep - "None is stock." I can't even find that item in our system anymore."

BEWARE of this company!!!!


----------



## Brillian1080p

I said that.


----------



## Tivo4Meevo

You can find the FA120 right now at pricegrabber for $12.95 including free shipping. They are refurbished but I bought one a few weeks ago and it works fine. I'm not allowed to post a link to it yet but just go to pricegrabber and search for FA120. The seller is called justdeals. Looks like they are selling fast. Their are only five left as of right now.


----------



## kenr

Tivo4Meevo said:


> You can find the FA120 right now at pricegrabber for $12.95 including free shipping. They are refurbished but I bought one a few weeks ago and it works fine. I'm not allowed to post a link to it yet but just go to pricegrabber and search for FA120. The seller is called justdeals. Looks like they are selling fast. Their are only five left as of right now.


http://www.pricegrabber.com/user_sales_getprod.php?masterid=609071&lot_id=1917755/


----------



## Brillian1080p

You have to try every day I guess. I checked all of the search engines for two weeks straight, including pricewatch, pricerunner, pricegrabber and froogle.

In reality what is there to refurbish? I don't think there are moving parts and you might be able to clean the contacts a little. Other than that what else can be done to "Refurbish" it?

I hope everyone gets one that needs one. It's far too much work to get to this point and be stopped by lack of an adapter. 

Makes me jealous of those who can install a nic or use wireless without problems.

That link points to justdeals. They didn't have any last week, I'd call to verify stock before tying up money for a week.


----------



## bnm81002

Tivo4Meevo said:


> You can find the FA120 right now at pricegrabber for $12.95 including free shipping. They are refurbished but I bought one a few weeks ago and it works fine. I'm not allowed to post a link to it yet but just go to pricegrabber and search for FA120. The seller is called justdeals. Looks like they are selling fast. Their are only five left as of right now.


you can also purchase a brand new adapter like the one that outpost sells, the Airlink ASOHOUSB for $12.99 or the Airlink AGIGAUSB for $9.90 instead of a refurbished one like the Netgear FA120 for $12.95 and the Airlink adapters do work with the new Zipper version 1.7


----------



## Tivo4Meevo

Brillian1080p said:


> In reality what is there to refurbish? I don't think there are moving parts and you might be able to clean the contacts a little. Other than that what else can be done to "Refurbish" it?


My experience with "refurbished" items so far has been great. The items that I have bought have been like new and they are usually sold at very good prices. In the case of the FA120 it appeared to me to be brand new, it even smelled new. In the last month I have bought a refurbished Netgear router, a refurbished Logitech 350 headset, and a refurbished Netgear FA120 and all of them were like new. Maybe I've just been lucky but personally I wouldn't have a problem with buying a refurbished product.


----------



## Brillian1080p

I think you misunderstood my post.

I don't have a problem with refurbished. I really am curious what they actually do to something with no moving parts.

In my opinion, with an adapter like this, they probably look at it, wipe it off, test it, and say it's refurbished.

The term is probably used more for liability protection than anything else. 

They want it known that it's used, and refurbished sounds a little better.


----------



## Tivo4Meevo

Sorry for the confusion Brillian1080p, my point was really just to agree with you. I think the items I have bought were probably brand new. Maybe they had been a store return or something. Like you said they probably just wiped it off and tested it to make sure it works. The prices are so good I actually look for refurbished items now.


----------



## Brillian1080p

My Airlink was new from Outpost, $9.99 plus $10.00 shipping. It's working on my HR10-250.

I bought a refurbished FA120 from ebay. Haven't received it yet and can't seem to get a response by e-mail either.

Makes me mad, I paid for it instantly hoping that would get good service.


----------



## mr.unnatural

> In reality what is there to refurbish? I don't think there are moving parts and you might be able to clean the contacts a little. Other than that what else can be done to "Refurbish" it?


Refurbished can mean any number of things. It basically means that the unit cannot be sold as "new". Here are a few reasons why an item is labeled as refurbished:

1. Customer return. Tested and repackaged for sale if found to be working or repaired if not.
2. Item didn't pass qual test at the factory. Item was tweaked or repaired and repackaged for sale.
3. Item has a minor blemish and didn't pass inspection. Also sold as "B" stock.

For the most part refurbed units are the same as new units but may have a slight cosmetic defect that prevents if from being sold as new.

I've purchased many refurbed electronic units in the past and found them to be a mixed bag. I bought a portable JVC CD player for my son years ago that turned out to be a POS. I bought several JVC S-VHS VCRs that worked perfectly. In other words, sometimes you win and sometimes you lose. Refurbs tend to have extremely limited warranties so it can be a real gamble in some cases. Something like the FA120 has no moving parts and would be a pretty safe bet. I've bought about 10 of them and never had a single problem with them.


----------



## Brillian1080p

I've got a refurb FA120 on the way and I'm using an Airlink in the meantime.

I'm having frequent disconnects in FileZilla and I'm not sure if it's the adapter or something else.

Oh boy how I love to troubleshoot.


----------



## m7a4r3k

I picked up a Belkin F5D5050 from CompUsa yesterday. They had three on a back shelf from a closing store. 

Didn't load the USB 2.0 drivers - connected right up.


----------



## bnm81002

m7a4r3k said:


> I picked up a Belkin F5D5050 from CompUsa yesterday. They had three on a back shelf from a closing store.
> 
> Didn't load the USB 2.0 drivers - connected right up.


is that adapter compatable with the Zipper 1.7?


----------



## rbautch

bnm81002 said:


> is that adapter compatable with the Zipper 1.7?


I believe it's compatible with stock Tivo drivers, indipendent of anything the Zipper does. However, it is a USB 1.0 device.


----------



## m7a4r3k

I used the sleeper stuff and PVnet to get mine working on S2 Hughes SD-DVR40. This card is a USB 1.0 and uses the pegasus drivers.

Here is a discussion about the zipper 1.7 and another card used:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4297624

page 235



> I believe it's compatible with stock Tivo drivers, indipendent of anything the Zipper does. However, it is a USB 1.0 device.


I may be misunderstanding, sorry if I am. The Directivo s2 does not have any native drivers. You have to hack the HD to load the drivers to activate the USB port.


----------



## smoothresult

Here's an item number off of ebay for the FA120 130021404955. I think the guy has about 30 or so left.


----------



## cheer

m7a4r3k said:


> I may be misunderstanding, sorry if I am. The Directivo s2 does not have any native drivers. You have to hack the HD to load the drivers to activate the USB port.


Incorrect. The DirecTivo S2 does indeed have stock drivers, and if you have 6.2 and connect a compatible adapter, it will even grab an IP address.

It just won't be useful for anything without hacking.


----------



## m7a4r3k

OK - thanks for clearing that up. 

This may not be the right place for this discussion (hijack sorry), but, is there a way to remotely add 2.0 drivers when 1.0 are in place (via telnet or tivoweb)without braking open the unit? (Point me to the correct thread if a better one exists)

I am using a Belkin F5D5050 right now. I have the FA120 coming. Is there ANY performance difference b/w 1.0 and 2.0 USB on Tivo? I know the stats for the transfer speeds but for the Tivo application, does it make any noticable difference? The HMO works as well. I have 6.2.

I am seeing no problems in viewing streamed video but downloads take a little time.

Thanks


----------



## cheer

m7a4r3k said:


> This may not be the right place for this discussion (hijack sorry), but, is there a way to remotely add 2.0 drivers when 1.0 are in place (via telnet or tivoweb)without braking open the unit? (Point me to the correct thread if a better one exists)


Not sure if a thread exists here on TCF; ddb has a support thread for the backport drivers that discusses this. But the short answer is yes -- you just ftp the new drivers up to the Tivo, back up your existing drivers (located in /lib/modules) and install the new ones. For the FA-120, you're interested in usbcore.o, usbnet.o, usb-ohci.o, and ehci-dummy.o from the backport package. Rename ehci-dummy.o to ehci-hcd.o. Back up your existing versions of these files, along with ax8817x.o. Create a symlink called ax8817x.o pointing to usbnet.o ("ln -s usbnet.o ax8817x.o").


> Is there ANY performance difference b/w 1.0 and 2.0 USB on Tivo? I know the stats for the transfer speeds but for the Tivo application, does it make any noticable difference? The HMO works as well. I have 6.2.


For transfer speeds, it makes a HUGE difference.

On a stock 6.2 box with an FA-120 I was getting around 0.7 megabytes/sec. With the backport drivers (and no other changes) I got around 2 megabytes/sec. (And I've doubled that by turning both tuners to non-existent channels and monteing to a kernel with netfilter disabled.) Only way to get faster is to use gige adapters and a gige switch using jumbo frames -- the Tivo cannot push gig speeds, of course, but the jumbo frames make a significant difference. I just haven't gotten around to replacing my 24-port switch.


----------



## m7a4r3k

Thank you for the information :up:


----------



## rbautch

FYI, the "Enhancement Script" in my sig will download and install USB 2.0 drivers automagically.


----------



## Brillian1080p

Why does a monte setup have to be used to turn off netfilter?


----------



## JamieP

Brillian1080p said:


> Why does a monte setup have to be used to turn of netfilter?


It's not just turning it off. It's completely removing the code from the kernel. It has been found that the netfilter code slows down the processing of network packets, even if there are no filter rules.

Unless you have a prom mod'd tivo, you can only direct boot a tivo signed kernel, so the only way to run a custom kernel (e.g. one with all the netfilter code removed) is to monte to it.

Probably more than you wanted to know...


----------



## Brillian1080p

JamieP, I appreciate your explanation a lot more than some of the answers I've seen.

For example, because, no, yes, maybe.

That's the way we learn.

Thank you.


----------



## bxs122

rpdre1 said:


> You have to put my script (PM me for it, include your AIM screen name... I hate going back and forth with PMs) on your Zipper Tools CD and run it after you zipper.sh.
> 
> My script installs the USB2.0 backport drivers *while the Tivo drive is still in your PC* and replaces the stock usb.map with a usb.map that has entries for:
> 
> Linksys USB200M Version 2
> Airlink-101 AGIGAUSB
> Airlink-101 ASOHOUSB
> 
> The Zipper only adds an entry for USB200MV2 in usb.map (not the Airlinks) when you run tweak.sh.
> 
> You'll be able to use that Airlink after you use my script.
> 
> You can also skip using my script, and use a FA120 temporarily to run tweak.sh the first time (make sure to say yes to USB2.0 drivers) and then replace /etc/hotplug/usb.map (with the one in this zip file, replace usb.map before you reboot from tweak.sh.)


I am desperate to get zipper up and running with my USB200M
I'd run out and get a supporting adapter but well truth is I just can't find one. There is a CompUSA an hour away that supposedly has one USB100M so if all else fails I might try and get that one.

Anyway - is your script available for download ? Thanx.


----------



## ForrestB

bsx122,
Stopped posting the same question in every forum - it's getting tiresome.

Your question was answered here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=314414


----------



## m7a4r3k

rbautch said:


> FYI, the "Enhancement Script" in my sig will download and install USB 2.0 drivers automagically.


Your script worked great. I just got my D-Link DUB E100 Ver B working with it. There are number of things in different directories and "switches" that had to be changed due to the original PTV software I used.

I couldn't get the 2.0 to work prior to the "fixes" but it works now.

Now if I can just get my TivoWebPlus back. It was working and I lost it on the reboot. EDIT: Its working. Wrong path in the rc... file. I must have reverted it back to the ptv install when I was moving files around.

Thanks again rbautch.


----------



## spainmiami

So far the lowest i've found is *$29* + $3 s&h for the *coveted FA120* Netgear http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayIuSAPI.d...tToStoreCat&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget

And i'm a n00b and all I have is InstantCake 6.2 for my Series 2 Tivo. And I've yet to start my hack. All i've done is read and read-read.

So I won't even dare try that "Enhancement Script" by rbautch.

However, if I buy the "ptvnet utility cd" will that come with the 2.0 drivers needed? thus allowing me to purchase a lower price usb-ethernet converter?


----------



## SteelersFan

spainmiami said:


> So far the lowest i've found is *$29* + $3 s&h for the *coveted FA120* Netgear http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayIuSAPI.d...tToStoreCat&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget
> 
> And i'm a n00b and all I have is InstantCake 6.2 for my Series 2 Tivo. And I've yet to start my hack. All i've done is read and read-read.
> 
> So I won't even dare try that "Enhancement Script" by rbautch.
> 
> However, if I buy the "ptvnet utility cd" will that come with the 2.0 drivers needed? thus allowing me to purchase a lower price usb-ethernet converter?


The Zipper (includes the Enhancements) is easy to do. Check out this for a list of USB adaptors. Hope that helps.


----------



## spainmiami

SteelersFan said:


> The Zipper (includes the Enhancements) is easy to do. Check out this for a list of USB adaptors. Hope that helps.


I appreciate it ur reply and links.

However, after much reading I decided not to do myself via the Zipper. Instead, I got instantcake 6.2 for my S4040R.

Or correct me if i'm wrong but don't I need the ptvnet/utility/cd? In order to Telnet or FTP into Tivo.

Doesn't me having IntantCake give me the luxury of not using the zipper? Or do I still need it.

I'm just trying to keep everything as simple as possible, even if it means paying up front. So that's why I was interested in the FA120, cause if i'm not mistaken it comes with the 2.0 drivers and others are 1.1 or 1.0.

From everything I read, I thought I understood that InstantCake coupled with ptvnet/utilility/cd was the only two cd's that I need and the rest is hardware. I got lost somewhere with the zipper.


----------



## m7a4r3k

spainmiami said:


> From everything I read, I thought I understood that InstantCake coupled with ptvnet/utilility/cd was the only two cd's that I need and the rest is hardware. I got lost somewhere with the zipper.


Using the PTV stuff works, BUT, making changes like using rbautch's script is much more difficult after the fact. At least that's what I found.

I used a combination of the sleeper (zipper stuff) and PTV to get the initial connection and new drive working. I was able to update the directories and used rbautch's script VIA telnet and filezilla after the fact.

I also (no flames please) used a combination of these sites as a "reference."

Hackman
USB Stuff
Search DDB for TYTools
Weethet Downloads 
 Sleeper Hack 
Hinsdale
Reference
Zipper Thread

rbautch's script (from his signature line)
 Zipper Download 

EDIT 09-26-2006
 Zipper Help By Gunnyman and rbautch
 Ultimate Zip (free application to unzip files to tar extensions) 
 Local IP Scan Tool 
 Filezilla Download - FTP File Transfer Program 
 EditPro Light - Text Editor 

These are all free applications. Some authors ask for donations if you like their work, others provide it for free.

One thing I discovered by reading as a noob to this is type of hack, every thread I read, a host of new opinions were unleashed.

Jump in with both feet, DON'T use, DON'T hack, DON'T mess with your factory drive and whatever resource you use, follow it to the "T". Your original drive is nice to have when things don't go as planned.


----------



## spainmiami

m7a4r3k said:


> Using the PTV stuff works, BUT, making changes like using rbautch's script is much more difficult after the fact. At least that's what I found.
> 
> I used a combination of the sleeper (zipper stuff) and PTV to get the initial connection and new drive working. I was able to update the directories and used rbautch's script VIA telnet and filezilla after the fact.
> 
> I also (no flames please) used a combination of these sites as a "reference."
> 
> Hackman
> USB Stuff
> Search DDB for TYTools
> Weethet Downloads
> Sleeper Hack
> Hinsdale
> Reference
> Zipper
> 
> rbautch's script (from his signature line)
> 
> One thing I discovered by reading as a noob to this is type of hack, every thread I read, a host of new opinions were unleashed.
> 
> Jump in with both feet, DON'T use, DON'T hack, DON'T mess with your factory drive and whatever resource you use, follow it to the "T". Your original drive is nice to have when things don't go as planned.


BTW, thanx for the links.

Also, thanx for posting lookatlan.com app over at DealDataB, nice little app, though. This site is so much more n00b friendly. Now back to more reading and searching.

So far I've got this far :

"InstantCake doesn't hack your unit." Cheer

"Instantcake is an image of an unhacked drive." PlainBill

Damm ADHD! lol, i'm off topic again: FA120 Netgear! I kinda giving in to paying high price for it. Since I need to learn what tool I need to run 1st to hack this tivo.

"PTVupgrade also sells PTVnet. Unfortunately, someone of questionable ability has written a guide on hacking DirecTiVo's using the two."PlainBill

"PlainBill was right. You haven't turned off encryption. Search for the superpatch67." Cheer

I know I have a long way to go.


----------



## SteelersFan

Keep reading but there is NO easier way to hack (or to add an image to a new HDD and then hack) than Zipper. It will do both (at the same time) if you need.

Are you trying to install a new hard drive with a new image? What is the current status your DTivo?


----------



## m7a4r3k

SteelersFan said:


> Keep reading but there is NO easier way to hack (or to add an image to a new HDD and then hack) than Zipper. It will do both (at the same time) if you need.


x2

The zipper will do everything you need. Use it (IIRC - rbautch's script is already in it).

The DUB-E100 ver B works with it. No need to worry about the FA120. I ordered the FA120 before I found rbautch's enhancement script. The FA120 I received is sitting as a spare in case the DUB dies.

Has anyone done any comparisons between the usb 2.0 hardware (i.e FA120 vs DUB-E100)?

I was getting around 200K to 400K transfer with 1.0 drivers and I am getting 1.2M with the 2.0 running the DEBE100.


----------



## spainmiami

SteelersFan said:


> Keep reading but there is NO easier way to hack (or to add an image to a new HDD and then hack) than Zipper. It will do both (at the same time) if you need.
> 
> Are you trying to install a new hard drive with a new image? What is the current status your DTivo?


Guys for now I'm think i'm gonna take the easy way and pay $34.99 for someone to compile it for me. And perhaps on my 2nd a 3rd tivo I will do it myself.

http://www.kernaltao.biz/displayProductDocument.hg?productId=17&categoryId=8

http://kernaltao.home.comcast.net/software.htm


----------



## SteelersFan

spainmiami said:


> Guys for now I'm think i'm gonna take the easy way and pay $34.99 for someone to compile it for me. And perhaps on my 2nd a 3rd tivo I will do it myself.
> 
> http://www.kernaltao.biz/displayProductDocument.hg?productId=17&categoryId=8
> 
> http://kernaltao.home.comcast.net/software.htm


OK, have fun with that. I tried...

/whispers quietly so spainmiami can't hear/
Is it me or does this thing look more complicated (and definitely more expensive) than The Zipper to anyone else? Maybe I am biased...

EDIT: I would think twice if I were you. From the link you provided:


Code:


If you feel uncomfortable with any part of the instructions, please 
do not purchase this item. Kernal Tao does not provide support outside 
of what is contained in the instructions and the troubleshooting guide.

Support will be hard to find anywhere IMHO. Anyway, good luck.


----------



## bnm81002

spainmiami said:


> Guys for now I'm think i'm gonna take the easy way and pay $34.99 for someone to compile it for me. And perhaps on my 2nd a 3rd tivo I will do it myself.
> 
> http://www.kernaltao.biz/displayProductDocument.hg?productId=17&categoryId=8
> 
> http://kernaltao.home.comcast.net/software.htm


I do hope that you will have no problems with your unit if things do go wrong, sending it back and forth will be a pain in the a s s, plus you'll be w/o your unit till the time you get it back, the "Zipper" is so easy to do especially since "rbautch" updated it to a new and easier version makes it basically error proof to hack, plus there is a support thread where many people will help you out if problems do occur, at least you'll have your unit on hand with you to fix any problems


----------



## Gunnyman

also keep in mind that you, as well as the Kernal Tao guy will be violating copyrights held by the creators of the hacks he uses. Sheesh If we could have SOLD the Zipper we would have.


----------



## Gunnyman

I wouldn't be surprised if this guy was using our tools either.


----------



## SteelersFan

Gunnyman said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if this guy was using our tools either.


True dat. I thought I was reading a regurgitated Zipper.


----------



## m7a4r3k

spainmiami said:


> Guys for now I'm think i'm gonna take the easy way and pay $34.99 for someone to compile it for me. And perhaps on my 2nd a 3rd tivo I will do it myself.


Hey Spain: Your going to pay more than that, just a hunch. I updated my post with the most useful of information I found and *used*:  Zipper Help 

The worst case scenario if it doesn't work when you do it - you throw your old drive back in and mess with it again another day.

Good luck. I'm out.


----------



## SteelersFan

Like I said before, this Kernal Tao thing looks just as complicated as The Zipper. Have you read the Zipper instructions lately? Russ has somehow made it even easier than it was originally. Someone please tell me I'm way off...


----------



## Gunnyman

it's way simple. build two discs boot from one change to the other. Telnet in, run a script. 
Done


----------



## spainmiami

SteelersFan said:


> Like I said before, this Kernal Tao thing looks just as complicated as The Zipper. Have you read the Zipper instructions lately? Russ has somehow made it even easier than it was originally. Someone please tell me I'm way off...


Now I can say u are correct, my bad. What can I said, i'm a hard headed individual that that comes from the school of hard knocks.

BTW, take a look at the instructions I was just emailed this morning.
http://kernaltao.home.comcast.net/instimage.htm 


Gunnyman said:


> it's way simple. build two discs boot from one change to the other. Telnet in, run a script.
> Done


Hey Gunny, were where u 2 weeks ago, when I was reading ur 1st post on the zipper instructions, lol? Believe it or not, that's the best explanation I've yet to read. I would even ask if u could edit ur 1st post u wrote on the zipper and actually write that in there. I dug myself in hole that I actually paid for, and now I must climb out of.

BTW, here's the image that was sent back to me after I 1st sent him instantcake6.2 and he combined it in there. Kinda like the zipper asks to do, lol.

https://www.onlinefilefolder.com/in...d=72775&hash=cc83390745fabc7209233a8ebcd119a5https://www.onlinefilefolder.com/index.php?action=getshare&type=0&user_num=10314&share_id=72775&hash=cc83390745fabc7209233a8ebcd119a5

The worst part, is that I can't even use that image for my other Tivo's, cause I gave my individual 15-character tivo code. This one is for the Samsung4040. Here's part of the instructions after sending instant cake to him.



> 1. Make & Model : The Make and Model of the DirecTiVo that will be modified (i.e. RCA DVR80).
> 
> 2. DVR (or DirecTV) Service Number: The Service Number of the DirecTiVo that will be modified. This is a 15-character code on the back of the unit that starts with either "1" or "3" and is in the format xxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx. The TiVo software is directly tied to this code, therefore, this product will ONLY work in the unit for which it is created. It is extremely important that this information be provided accurately. If an incorrect DVR Service Number is provided, this product will not work.


----------



## SteelersFan

spainmiami said:


> Now I can say u are correct, my bad. What can I said, i'm a hard headed individual that that comes from the school of hard knocks.


No prob, I understand. I'm just trying to help any way I can. Sometimes we have to learn the hard way. 

Let us know if we can help with the Zipper when you're ready. Post any questions in the Zipper thread and not here as we should try to get this thread back on topic.


----------



## Jeanesco

spainmiami said:


> Guys for now I'm think i'm gonna take the easy way and pay $34.99 for someone to compile it for me. And perhaps on my 2nd a 3rd tivo I will do it myself.
> 
> http://www.kernaltao.biz/displayProductDocument.hg?productId=17&categoryId=8
> 
> http://kernaltao.home.comcast.net/software.htm


Do not buy from him. He is a thief, plain and simple, and what he is doing here is definitely illegal.


----------



## Finnstang

Jeanesco said:


> Do not buy from him. He is a thief, plain and simple.


Too late.


----------



## Jeanesco

Finnstang said:


> Too late.


No it isn't. Demand a chargeback from your credit card company, because he sold you illegal/stolen software, and currently you yourself are in violation of a few software licenses if you use anything he sold you. Most (all?) credit card companies give you 3 months to request a chargeback.


----------



## Finnstang

Jeanesco said:


> No it isn't. Demand a chargeback from your credit card company, because he sold you illegal/stolen software, and currently you yourself are in violation of a few software licenses if you use anything he sold you. Most (all?) credit card companies give you 3 months to request a chargeback.


Excellent advice. BTW, it wasn't me I was just commenting that spainmiami had already made the purchase.


----------



## spainmiami

Gunnyman said:


> Sheesh If we could have SOLD the Zipper we would have.


Couldn't you guys provide a service, where say, either via IM or some form of commutication in real time, is between the one who knows what the n00b?

Basically u would walk n00b on steps to take say via links or guided instructions, without ever uploading a single file for the n00b to dl.

Then, proceeds are put in a large pot and distributed to those deserving individuals who have made all this possible?

Or would all this be in violation as well?



Jeanesco said:


> No it isn't. Demand a chargeback from your credit card company, because he sold you illegal/stolen software, and currently you yourself are in violation of a few software licenses if you use anything he sold you. Most (all?) credit card companies give you 3 months to request a chargeback.


Actually, I paid via PayPal. And i'm not sure what steps to take, since it was not done via an ebay auction that is not part of the "PayPal buyer Protection" program. I remembered asking if what I was going to receive was like the Zipper and he mentioned that theres problems with the zipper.

BTW, i'm no rookie modding things. After hours of reading, my reading plate was overflowing with information, I thought it would take me weeks to get out of my n00b status, and did not give the zipper a chance cause it's not really mentioned over at other Tivo hacking site, or if it is I don't recall 'those who know' ever recommending it.


----------



## Finnstang

spainmiami said:


> Couldn't you guys provide a service, where say, either via IM or some form of commutication in real time, is between the one who knows what the n00b?
> 
> Basically u would walk n00b on steps to take say via links or guided instructions, without ever uploading a single file for the n00b to dl.
> 
> Then, proceeds are put in a large pot and distributed to those deserving individuals who have made all this possible?
> 
> Or would all this be in violation as well?
> 
> Actually, I paid via PayPal. And i'm not sure what steps to take, since it was not done via an ebay auction that is not part of the "PayPal buyer Protection" program. I remembered asking if what I was going to receive was like the Zipper and he mentioned that theres problems with the zipper.
> 
> BTW, i'm no rookie modding things. After hours of reading, my reading plate was overflowing with information, I thought it would take me weeks to get out of my n00b status, and did not give the zipper a chance cause it's not really mentioned over at other Tivo hacking site, or if it is I don't recall 'those who know' ever recommending it.


Jeanesco is one of "those who know". They tend not to like the automated tools because people tend to use them without reading and learning what they do. Then those people go ask for support for why something is not working. Most of the support questions for hacks and especially the zipper and enhancement script have been answered many, many times.


----------



## Jeanesco

spainmiami said:


> Actually, I paid via PayPal. And i'm not sure what steps to take, since it was not done via an ebay auction that is not part of the "PayPal buyer Protection" program. I remembered asking if what I was going to receive was like the Zipper and he mentioned that theres problems with the zipper.


If you gave paypal the money via a credit card, I think the same thing applies. I don't use paypal but from what I heard if you issue a chargeback, paypal will yank his money away and then ask questions later.


----------



## spainmiami

Jeanesco said:


> If you gave paypal the money via a credit card, I think the same thing applies. I don't use paypal but from what I heard if you issue a chargeback, paypal will yank his money away and then ask questions later.


In this transaction paypal withdrew from my checking account.



Finnstang said:


> Jeanesco is one of "those who know". They tend not to like the automated tools because people tend to use them without reading and learning what they do. Then those people go ask for support for why something is not working. Most of the support questions for hacks and especially the zipper and enhancement script have been answered many, many times.


I C and it makes sense when u put it that way. I have so much respect for AlphaWolf and so many others like Gunnyman, cheer, rbautch (the list would be too big if I mentioned the rest in alphabetic order after AlphaWolf would be alldeadhomiez.....) who share their knowledge so freely. It's the same reason why I respect Linux more than I do M$.


----------



## Gunnyman

So this guy is selling Modded Tivo Images?
1) why isn't Tivo shutting him down since there are only a few sanctioned places that can sell UNMODDED images
2) Jeanesco, anything I can do to help put this loser out of business, just let me know.
As you know from conversations with Rbautch, we have been very above board with what we've done with Zipper/Enhancement script.
I hate this schmuck as much as you guys do.


----------



## tivoupgrade

spainmiami, you should definitely dispute the charge.

[GRIPE]
i hate guys like this -- its not that i mind fair competition, but guys like this really hurt us for the following reasons:

1) what they are distributing includes a full blown image with encryption turned off - this is the stuff that TiVo gets really annoyed by, especially on HD boxes; we can't do that - so we basically can't compete with them

2) not all of the tools they use are permitted to be redistributed; they are even redistributing stuff that we have paid for the rights to redistribute, yet they have not (this guy isn't the only one who does this) - so basically, they are stealing

3) they don't sponsor this forum, yet get attention from threads like this which divert business to their sites (note to moderator: please close this thread!)

I'm sure the only reason why TiVo has not shut him down is because they don't know about it. Likewise there are guys on Ebay that are doing the same thing (this one included).

Best thing to do is:

1) not give them free advertising here
2) don't give them your money
3) support your local forum sponsor 

[/GRIPE]

Anyway, I'm not going to respond to this thread anymore because I don't want to bump it any more.


----------



## Oakdaddy

TRENDnet TU2-ET100 works on my philips Dsr-7000


----------



## Da Goon

As it should. It's included in a stock 6.x usb.map :


Code:


BDRM_TiVo#[/] $ cat /etc/hotplug/usb.map | grep TRENDnet
    product 07b8 420a Hawking UF200/TRENDnet TU2-ET100


----------



## atlynch

I don't know if this is verboten, but I have three FA120s that I no longer need. I just put them up on sfbay.craigslist.org.

-Drew


----------

